# New here and would love some advice



## Kas22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 7 month old Maltese called dougie! He is everything to me 

The last few days he hasn't been wanting to eat his food, well he will eat it but an hour after it's been put down, and before this weird food craze he would be very excited about meal times and eat faster then u can say dougie 

He's behaviour seems normal fun loving and playing so no change on that front, I'm not sure if he's teething and the food is uncomfortable for him??

Would love you input on these, thank you very much x x


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi and welcome. My two Malts seem to get bored with their food occasionally. I would love for them to act like their food is delicious, but unless it's boiled chicken, they just don't. I did a lot of reading, bought samples, kept a log, and settled on ZiwiPeak Lamb. They ate it great for a couple of months. Then Madison started being all picky about it, and now Paxton is being particular about it. Axel, the Yorkie, still eats it really well. I sit in the floor and hand feed Madison and Paxton the little bites. I know the 'experts' say they will eat when they get hungry, but I can't leave it down for them because Axel would eat it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome. :Welcome 4: What kind of food are you feeding? Is it dry kibble or canned, or other? I have a picky eater and he still occasionally opts out on some meals so I know it can be hard.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Your pup might not care for his food anymore....maybe try to add a bit of boiled chicken to make it more interesting.

Our of four dogs, I have one picky eater....so consider myself lucky :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree, they can get bored with their food. So far the only food mine have not been bored with is raw. I have one that actually cries while I am getting it ready to put down. All four of mine love the raw but it is pricey.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

lynda said:


> I agree, they can get bored with their food. So far the only food mine have not been bored with is raw. I have one that actually cries while I am getting it ready to put down. All four of mine love the raw but it is pricey.


Lucky doggies! Zooey is not a picky eater in the slightest, but I still wish I had the time/stomach to feed raw.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have much to add to what has been said already but WELCOME to SM!!!!3


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to SM! I don't have anything to add as my three are The Three Little Pigs!!! They eat Earthborn Holistic Small Breed dog food. I give them vegetables and fruits also and every once in a while boiled chicken.


----------

